# The Seven Deadly Sins Of Ethan Oliver Ralph



## RangerBoo (Dec 23, 2021)

Despite Ralph and his fans declaration that he is a honest to God, pious, "Christ is Kang" christian one doesn't need to look far in seeing that Ralph is perhaps one of the most sinful men you will ever come across. I thought it would be fun for us to list the many sins of our favorite gunted wigger.

I will go first. Ralph's envy at Null and Reiketa for their shows being more popular then his. As Ralph has stated many times, he made Nick and both him and Null will be nothing without him. You can also tell that he has seething envy seeing the thousands of dollars that Nick makes per show compared to the pennies he makes.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Dec 23, 2021)

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT

ETHAN RALPH IS FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Abu Muslim (Dec 23, 2021)

People follow examples and the Gunt Lord is an example of how not to be.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 23, 2021)

Sheryl Nome said:


> FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> ETHAN RALPH IS FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


I was seriously expecting a seven point list with all points being 
"FAT"
am disappoint.


----------



## draggs (Dec 23, 2021)

The sin that's going to send the Ralphamale to his Judge is definitely gluttony 

Morbidly obese chasing down pills with liquor is a very good way to die before you hit 50


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 23, 2021)

Guilty of Gunttony.

The ghosts of Christmas past present and future will have a hard time showing him scenes with how out of shape and out of breath Ethan is. And quite frankly we all know Future will have to put up with “DATS NOTTTTT TRUEEEEEEEEE”

On second thought I’d think the Ghost of Christmas Past would have the hardest time. Handholding current Ethan around showing him all the past things he’s done while he increasingly screams about how Joshua “Brook Dick” Moon set it all up with the help of Karen Farms to spread lies


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 23, 2021)

I voted envy, all of Ralphs woes is because he seethes over the success and happiness of others.  He will cut off his nose to spite his swollen red face.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Dec 23, 2021)

Pride- he genuinely thinks his life and "journalistic career" are comparable to Hunter S. Thompson's and he's an internet shock jock as influential as someone like Anthony Cumia or Howard Stern. In true wigger fashion he talks a big game about how much money he has and how much pussy he gets when the truth is quite the opposite.

And lest we forget- The Killstream, as unbelievable as it may be, was extremely popular among the IBS crowd for a time between the Boulderstream and Knoxville before the Gunt's thin skin got the best of him and led him down the path of irrelevancy and corn. I find this story comparable to how the sin of Pride led Satan to start the War in Heaven- quite frankly! If is somehow able to continue the show post-january by either fleeing to Mexico or the prison guards somehow give him access to an Ipad an internet connection- it will be very reminiscent of like Satan's exile to Outer Darkness with the rest of the fallen angels.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Dec 23, 2021)

I would definitely say pride, you threaten his pride and he goes nuclear.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Dec 23, 2021)

I voted "Pride", but he's a rare case where all are applicable: Wrath for his near stalkery hate for Josh, Sloth for his unkemptness, Greed for his recent E-begging (and possibly going back further, I only started following him somewhat recently), Lust for his relationship with someone who is barely legal and a general air of creepiness, Envy, again, I feel that's part of why he's mad at Jersh and Gluttony because gunt.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Dec 23, 2021)

So much of the retarded shit he does is born of hubris. My votes for pride.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 23, 2021)

Pride. Pride is the root cause of many, many sins, especially with Ethan. Pride and personal insecurities are tied together closely and Ralph's insecurities drive his issues with pride.

Ethan, in the basest levels of his consciousness, feels deeply insecure about who he is and how he appears in public. His reaction to this is to puff and posture like a rooster to compensate. The incongruity between how he wants to be seen and how he knows he is seen leads to great internal shame, embarrassment, and sadness; feelings that he drowns in caloric alcohol and smothers with unhealthy food. In this way, his pride is his source of his gluttony. 

Pride, and someone challenging that Pride, lead to Ethan's displays of wroth. Anger is a natural feeling and it can have legitimate manifestations such as "righteous anger." When Jesus saw the moneychangers at the temple, he was filled with righteous anger, but not wroth. Wroth is unbridled, unrestricted anger, above and beyond what is reasonable. When someone "sees red" and strikes out against anyone and anything in his reach, that is wroth and Ethan frequently indulges in it. His weekly tantrums and tendency to end relationships over petty trifles are examples of his wroth. 

One effect of Pride is that it separates us, not only from receiving God's grace, but from our families, our friends, our spouses, and from our neighbors. Pride warps a person's mind in to believing that they are above, that they are greater than others, that they are not what they are but that they are more. In addition to separating us from God and our fellow man it also causes people to think that they're above cultural and societal norms and morals. It leads us to think of ourselves, and our needs and wants, first before all else. In this way we can see that pride leads to lust, _"I want to fornicate, I am great, therefore fornicating is great and I should do it." _It works more or less the same way with envy, greed, and sloth. 

I don't think that Ethan is unique in his issues with Pride. Personally speaking, I struggle with it constantly and I know it is a common stumbling block for others as well. I know that this is KF and this is what we do but I don't believe it's my place to judge Ethan, ascribe mortal sins to him, or say that his sin is greater than my own or anything, that is for God. God's mercy is great, so great that he can, does, and will forgive all manner and magnitude of sin for the truly penitent and remorseful. Think about how much mercy and forgiveness you want God to have for you; that is the amount we should have for others and for Ethan. All I can say for sure is that Ethan deals with grave matters constantly, and he consistently places himself in environments that provide a near occasion to sin. I pray that God builds his faith, that he reconciles with our Lord, and that he changes his behavior in the future. 

That's the Catholic in me, don't get mad about me moralfagging, this thread kind of invited it. The Farmer in me knows that Ethan probably won't change, and I can't stop watching the results.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Dec 23, 2021)

Seems to me there is a correlation. The louder someone screams "Christ is kang!" _, _the more of an absolute hypocrite they turn out to be. Difference is, your average minister/priest/mullah/rabbi tends to try to keep their degeneracy under wraps. Televangelist may be robbing the desperate, lost and gullible masses, then using that money for hookers, blow and private jet liners, but they're smart enough to do all that shit BEHIND the cameras and not broadcast it or even worse, BRAG about it.
Then again, none of Ralph's paypigs are actual followers of any given religion, it's all a bullshit game. Ralph yells "Christ is kang!" and his retard fans yell it back. Not because they actually believe it, but because it's the current underdog position in mainstream politics.


----------



## Pump (Dec 23, 2021)

He has too much pride and he is very gluttonous but I don't think he'd be in any of the trouble that he's in or burned so many bridges if it wasn't for his wrath.


----------



## Neil (Dec 23, 2021)

Gluttony or Lust would be the easiest choices, but really, Wrath has gotten him into the legal quagmire he now has to try and get himself out of. Or at least try and diminish the legal assfucking awaiting him in 2022.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 23, 2021)

8. All of the above


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Dec 23, 2021)

This thread puts much more effort into Ralph's Christianity than he does. Which is cringe.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 23, 2021)

It'd be faster to list any of the seven sins he's not guilty of:

Done.

Edit
Ok I'll play.

1. Wrath - Every single goddamn time he blows up on stream. To include the latest one about if you haven't given him money and are complaining about the show, fuck off.
2. Pride - "best in this sector" nobody would be anything if he hadn't made them.
3. Sloth - Look at him. Every time he does IRL, he's huffing and puffing within 5 minutes. His body shape is that of someone that just sits in a chair when they aren't asleep in a bed. Skinny chicken legs and a saggy stomach that hides his crotch.
4. Greed - Never paid Andy. Never paid any of his cohosts except, allegedly, Gator.
5. Lust - See: Nora's dildo, Ade, Faith, and Meigh, and now likely Alice. Oh, and jcaeser "God I love her pussy!"
6. Envy - as others have stated, his obvious butthurt over Rekieta blowing him out and pissing on him so much with his Rittenhouse coverage that Odysee was openly sucking Rekieta's dick and begging him for viewers which then crashed their shitty little platform.
7. Gluttony -


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 23, 2021)

Wrath
Holy shit where do I start? There was Null's corn joke that prompted Ralph to launch a white trash fatwah against Kiwi Farms (which so far has resulted in him making the infamous "Josh Moon is a kid diddler" hat). He also leaked the infamous Corn Harvest video because Faith's meth dealing ex boyfriend said she and Ralph never fucked, which resulted in him cutting a deal with a prosecutor saying he wouldn't be prosecuted if he would stay out of trouble and abide by a restraining order Faith had against him. Then he got back into trouble by saying "Faith had a loose pussy", which is going to land him and his waterbed of a gunt in jail. He also barged into Digibro's house and started a fist fight with him as a result of Digibro saying he was 5'1". But those are only a few notable cases of him lashing out in anger.

Pride
In Ralph's case, pride and wrath could be combined into one sin. Insulting Ralph's pride is the quickest way to invoke his wrath. But the biggest example of the two coming together would be his reaction to people making fun of him for sharting during his 24 hour Fuck Trovo livestream. Not only did he brag that he could make thousands of dollars taking a shit in his studio, he got into a slap fight with Nick Rekeita where he revealed that he had hired Rekeita to give him legal advice on how to deal with the revenge porn case. This was an especially stupid thing for him to do as Nick was bound by attorney-client privilege not to discuss what he and Ralph talked about (Nick faced a lot of accusations of gunt guarding as a result of him honoring that privilege).

Sloth
_What time is it?_
_It's 9 o clock_
_...In the mornan?_

Greed
He takes multiple trips to Las Vegas so he can gamble on sports games in the MGM Grand. Meanwhile he leaves his pregnant fiancé at home and he shamelessly begged for money on a Christian crowdfunding website so he could have his name put on Xander's birth certificate. Whether or not a dime of that money goes towards the care of his son is yet to be seen but I wouldn't take the odds of him doing it to a bookie.

Lust
His adultery ended his relationship with Nora which in turned led him to cheating on more women and getting two of them pregnant in the process. His latest conquest was stealing a horse faced pedo chick (May) from an even bigger pedo (Digibro). If the rumors are to be believed, he's already cheated on her with another woman (Love is a 4 letter word) and he tried hooking with the nastiest IP2 skank he could find. So far the IP2 guys have succeeded in gunt-blocking him.

Envy
He's jealous of anyone who has a bigger dick than him. And if the Corn Harvest video is anything to go by, that includes anyone who doesn't have a medical micro-penis.

Gluttony
If you made a Pac Man game where you had to run around a maze gobbling up bottles of Maker's Mark and Xanax tablets, you'd perfectly describe Ethan Ralph's life. He's so fat that his gunt looks like a giant front ass.

Edit: I have a question. What sin would his child porn escapades fall under? I almost wanted to file it under lust and be done with it. But the fact that he and Warski infiltrated a child porn ring, downloaded child porn, edited it so they could show it on stream, and bragged about it to the point where it tipped off members of that ring makes me wonder if this belongs in a category of its own.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm glad someone finally made this thread, been looking forward to this for several months!

Also, the poll so far is right. Pride, closely followed by Gluttony.

Ralph's biggest problem is ego. It's what drives his Wrath (usually, anger at some slight, e.g. wounded Pride)

Then you've got the Gluttony, not merely in terms of obesity, but also wanton consumption of booze and drugs. And frankly, I think the Gluttony influences the Lust. Just think how pig-like the HOOFing of FaiFai's bunghole was. That goes beyond merely wanting sex, to the special hedonism of enjoying undesirable shit (pun intended).

Realistically speaking, I've always maintained that Ralph exemplifies all seven, but I believe if you really think about it, his behavior related to five of the Sins can be traced to the other two, but especially Pride.


----------



## Blackhole (Dec 23, 2021)

His main sins are Envy and Pride,with a sprinkle of Gluttony.


----------



## Mister Tanuki (Dec 23, 2021)

Gluttony. It can not be over stated just how fat and disgusting Ralph's putrid body actually is. I'm afraid of coming into contact with his skin for fear of merging into some Cronenberg esque conjoined monster


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Dec 23, 2021)

Guilty of being a sigma male isn't a crime. checkmate farms.


----------



## Empresa (Dec 23, 2021)

LUST


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 23, 2021)

Wrath hands down, his constant need to lash out at anyone who makes a quick quip about him has cause him the most distress. 

Men form Friendships around insulting each other, the Gunt has clearly never had close male friends which explains why he is always trying to hang out with girl streamers and he runs away when IP2 guys are near.


----------



## ConSluttant (Dec 23, 2021)

AgriDrThunder said:


> Pride. Pride is the root cause of many, many sins, especially with Ethan. Pride and personal insecurities are tied together closely and Ralph's insecurities drive his issues with pride.
> 
> Ethan, in the basest levels of his consciousness, feels deeply insecure about who he is and how he appears in public. His reaction to this is to puff and posture like a rooster to compensate. The incongruity between how he wants to be seen and how he knows he is seen leads to great internal shame, embarrassment, and sadness; feelings that he drowns in caloric alcohol and smothers with unhealthy food. In this way, his pride is his source of his gluttony.
> 
> ...


I agree that pride is the ultimate sin. I believe it is the one sin from which all other sins derive. So I tend to leave it out of the calculus in this equation because it all relateds back to that, which leaves six others to choose from. I believe his Envy is what makes him truly toxic. You can be prideful and not slip into the other sins. By adding in Envy Ralph becomes a stew of nastiness waiting to erupt like a boil.


----------



## bffSantaClaus (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm still so on the fence. Obviously his wrath has caused him the most pain, but they make a very good case that this all comes from pride... of course, the first thing you think when you see Ethan is gluttony.  I don't really feel like I can vote yet.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 24, 2021)

Faggotry


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 24, 2021)

Ethan exemplifies all 7 sins on a daily basis but I’ll put my thoughts in the most basic terms possible. Pride is what makes Ralph’s life so miserable (and entertaining for us) while gluttony is what will ultimately put him in the grave.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Dec 25, 2021)

Alright A-logs, then answer me this: if Ralph's so impure, then how come his sacrifice led to such a bountiful harvest, huh?

Ralph was a righteous man, but he took on the burden of our sins so that we could be mirthful for eternity. Basically he's kind of like Jesus if he really heavily abused his divine gift of multiplying food and turning water into wine.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 25, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> Alright A-logs, then answer me this: if Ralph's so impure, then how come his sacrifice led to such a bountiful harvest, huh?
> 
> Ralph was a righteous man, but he took on the burden of our sins so that we could be mirthful for eternity. Basically he's kind of like Jesus if he really heavily abused his divine gift of multiplying food and turning water into wine.
> 
> View attachment 2827456


The two guys not facing the camera are Rand and Dingo the most loyal of Ralph’s Disciples.


----------



## WolfeTone (Dec 25, 2021)

The thing about the sins, when you think about them in humanity, is when you stop giving a shit about regulating one, you tend to fall into all of them. But, unpopular opinion, I think lust is Ralph's deepest, root sin. Not sexual lust exclusively. A lust for power.

Think about it, from his shitty, rushed writing that hasn't changed in half a decade, to his constant need to dunk on people who he's even close with on a personal level. It's not envy, nor is it wrath, or pure sexual lust for the sake of gratification. That ignores how Ralph has evolved. When Ralph witnesses something, I personally believe he immediately views himself as the one with his hands on the levers, with his head in the crown. Whether it's the same sort of Trump factor that stems from an eternal lust, that'll never be sated, for pleasing your demonic father, or it's his way of keeping himself motivated; preventing the gnawing thoughts at the back of his consciousness, his being, from taking hold. I think lust, desire, is what drives Ralph into all the other sinful camps.

Hell, Ralph's gotta be at the age, not to mention health, where his libido's failing, yet he's still going like he was a teenager. Hats off to this cross-bread of slaanesh and nurgle.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 25, 2021)

Mister Tanuki said:


> Gluttony. It can not be over stated just how fat and disgusting Ralph's putrid body actually is. I'm afraid of coming into contact with his skin for fear of merging into some Cronenberg esque conjoined monsterView attachment 2824922


You have displeased the GUnity, spreading lies about my shart throughout the wasteland. Mockery is death. Join us or die. 



WolfeTone said:


> The thing about the sins, when you think about them in humanity, is when you stop giving a shit about regulating one, you tend to fall into all of them. But, unpopular opinion, I think lust is Ralph's deepest, root sin. Not sexual lust exclusively. A lust for power.
> 
> Think about it, from his shitty, rushed writing that hasn't changed in half a decade, to his constant need to dunk on people who he's even close with on a personal level. It's not envy, nor is it wrath, or pure sexual lust for the sake of gratification. That ignores how Ralph has evolved. When Ralph witnesses something, I personally believe he immediately views himself as the one with his hands on the levers, with his head in the crown. Whether it's the same sort of Trump factor that stems from an eternal lust, that'll never be sated, for pleasing your demonic father, or it's his way of keeping himself motivated; preventing the gnawing thoughts at the back of his consciousness, his being, from taking hold. I think lust, desire, is what drives Ralph into all the other sinful camps.
> 
> Hell, Ralph's gotta be at the age, not to mention health, where his libido's failing, yet he's still going like he was a teenager. Hats off to this cross-bread of slaanesh and nurgle.


i think ralphs biggest sin is being a cock loving faggot.


----------



## Puck (Dec 25, 2021)

His scat fettish is bad enough to be the 8th deadly sin imo


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 25, 2021)

I've got to go with Pride being his greatest flaw because the other sins can be attributed to it.

Wrath comes from having such a strong ego that any time someone or something injures it, he lashes out, even at people that care about him.

Envy again has it's roots in pride, because his ego feels wounded that he doesn't have everything others do.

Gluttony, greed, sloth, lust? Yep, also pride based. These things are a part that all scream "I deserve to have this".

For this reason, I'd say God detests pride more than any other sin and that Ralph is most guilty of it.


----------



## Law (Dec 27, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Men form Friendships around insulting each other, the Gunt has clearly never had close male friends which explains why he is always trying to hang out with girl streamers and he runs away when IP2 guys are near.


To be fair I'd also run away if the IP2 guys were near.


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Jan 3, 2022)

thismanlies said:


> What sin would his child porn escapades fall under? I almost wanted to file it under lust and be done with it. But the fact that he and Warski infiltrated a child porn ring, downloaded child porn, edited it so they could show it on stream, and bragged about it to the point where it tipped off members of that ring


What. In. God's. Good. Earth?!

How...sickeningly RE TAR TED do you have to be to do that?


----------



## Bixnood (Jan 3, 2022)

Sloth isn't just laziness alot of people forget it's also dereliction.
after what happened to his mother, xander and what we all know he is going do to meigh and the second poor offspring,
I think it might be his worse sin.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Jan 3, 2022)

Pride is Ralph's greatest sin.  Every other cardinal sin can be traced to pride.  

There's envy that he's not as big as other channels.  He likes to think he's friends with Dick but I think deep down he hates him because he's more successful.  

He lusts after women not because he wants to get his lil' peanut dick wet but because that's what a ralpha male would do in his mind.  

He needs to let people know that he gorges himself on expensive unseasoned meat on camera.  When the cameras are off he spends $50 on dollar menu items.

He soiled himself on stream like a lazy fat fuck but can't own up to it because it is very unralpha to shit your pants.  He could have just owned it and moved on but his pride wouldn't allow it.

If you want wrath, call him short and watch him chimp out.

He ebegs for money then blows to all gambling.  Textbook greedy fat fuck.

It can all be traced to the ralpha male mindset which is the pure unchecked pride.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Jan 4, 2022)

Pride.  Most of the rest of his bullshit is just knock-on effects of his pride.


----------

